# Badminton XC thread.....



## Supertrooper (9 May 2015)

Is anyone going to do one, I can't watch but would like to keep up with what's going on


----------



## Red-1 (9 May 2015)

Looks like you just started it!!!!


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

Mary King's withdrawn


----------



## Supertrooper (9 May 2015)

Mary King has withdrawn Kings Temptress


----------



## starryeyed (9 May 2015)

It's starting!!!!!!


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

Online link here http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/equestrian/32519523


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

it's a shame MK's withdrawn, I hope it's nothing too bad.


----------



## bluebellfreddy (9 May 2015)

Thanks for this, need to link the BBC live stuff.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (9 May 2015)

Such a shame Mary's withdrawn, was looking forward to watching her  Anyone know why?


----------



## lindsayH (9 May 2015)

I've got nothing on Freeview BBC Red Button yet, has anyone else? Badminton website said coverage was to start at 11.20am :-S


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

Mk isn't the only withdrawl, Nick Gauntlett and Tom Crisp have too.

XC have started now. I like red and white boot combo Tapner's got on Kilronan


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2015)

Checking in!


----------



## ilvpippa (9 May 2015)

I love kilronan! Nicola Wilson is a brilliant rider!


----------



## Jo_x (9 May 2015)

Nicola has such a brilliant string of horses at the moment!


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

Try channel 601 for those on freeview


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2015)

Interesting line through those massive logs.


----------



## vallin (9 May 2015)

teapot said:



			Try channel 601 for those on freeview
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Was getting cross! Lol


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

I was supposed to be doing some work but my ISP has technical faults and I can't get onto the website I need so am watching Badders instead 

Teapot I knew you'd be here :wink3:

Wow Paul Tapner was 14 seconds over, although Nicola Wilson looks as if she's riding much quicker.


----------



## EventingMum (9 May 2015)

lindsayH said:



			I've got nothing on Freeview BBC Red Button yet, has anyone else? Badminton website said coverage was to start at 11.20am :-S
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching on freeview channel 301.


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

Time looks getable then, Tapner 14 second over but looked to be going very steadily.


----------



## vallin (9 May 2015)

Kilronan is gorgeous <3


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

I know my place with the techie stuff! I should be editing 30000 words but alas... :biggrin3:

I want to see more of Nicola's round.


----------



## vallin (9 May 2015)

Woooo! Go NW!


----------



## vallin (9 May 2015)

I have a class set of books in front of me looking decidedly unmarked along with two saddles looking uncleaned! Lol


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

Me too teapot, I love her riding.


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

Wow 10 seconds over!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

Lovely round by NW. She always looks like she really loves her job


----------



## View (9 May 2015)

Ooh, NW has time penalties!


----------



## vallin (9 May 2015)

Good work from Clifton Promise there


----------



## lindsayH (9 May 2015)

Thank you both, I've found it now! Does anyone why Zara's not competing this year? I thought she was entered.


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

Me too JB, she reminds me of someone I know (and you might know too thinking about it)


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

See nothing of Joe Murphy until the end, and looks like he had a fab round!


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2015)

Is it me or is there a distinct lack of air jackets so far? I don't think I've seen one yet.


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

lindsayH said:



			Thank you both, I've found it now! Does anyone why Zara's not competing this year? I thought she was entered.
		
Click to expand...

High Kingdom went to Kentucky, required stiches and a wash out under general so didn't even dressage and wasn't going to be fit for Badminton sadly.


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

teapot said:



			Me too JB, she reminds me of someone I know (and you might know too thinking about it)
		
Click to expand...

Oh you must be talking about ME!   

You need to PM me now with who you're thinking of!


----------



## ilvpippa (9 May 2015)

Commentary on badminton website is fab too! Have that on & the box red button!


----------



## lindsayH (9 May 2015)

teapot said:



			High Kingdom went to Kentucky, required stiches and a wash out under general so didn't even dressage and wasn't going to be fit for Badminton sadly.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, thank you. I hope he's ok.


----------



## lannerch (9 May 2015)

Time seems tight how the hell did Joe do it so easily and why did we not see it!


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

lindsayH said:



			Oh, thank you. I hope he's ok.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, he kicked out in a stable I believe. Should be back later this year :smile3:


----------



## Red-1 (9 May 2015)

Looked a bit eeek for Pippa at the water!!!

ETA - First water that was, the others looked FAB!

Well done Pippa, just a few time penalties. The horse looks immense.


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

I know it's very early days and these are the two-horse riders and all that jazz, but it's not looking a terribly difficult course, is it? 

Am just remembering last year when we were all gasping at the fact no-one had got round clear yet!


----------



## angelish (9 May 2015)

Lexi_ said:



			I know it's very early days and these are the two-horse riders and all that jazz, but it's not looking a terribly difficult course, is it? 

Am just remembering last year when we were all gasping at the fact no-one had got round clear yet!
		
Click to expand...

i was thinking that there making it look easy !
hope pippa gets home safe would love to see her back at the top 
wonder why mary withdrew


----------



## Bustermartin (9 May 2015)

Lexi_ said:



			I know it's very early days and these are the two-horse riders and all that jazz, but it's not looking a terribly difficult course, is it? 

Am just remembering last year when we were all gasping at the fact no-one had got round clear yet!
		
Click to expand...


May not be the hardest by Badminton standards - but we are seeing many of the top riders at the moment - the middle order may not find it so easy.  It makes much more pleasant viewing than last year anyway


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

Bustermartin said:



			May not be the hardest by Badminton standards - but we are seeing many of the top riders at the moment - the middle order may not find it so easy.  It makes much more pleasant viewing than last year anyway
		
Click to expand...

Agree, also weren't the ground conditions much worse last year?


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

Laafet said:



			Is it me or is there a distinct lack of air jackets so far? I don't think I've seen one yet.
		
Click to expand...

I think they're less obvious than they used to be because people are tending to wear airjackets that tone in with the rest of their kit. Newer designs might be less bulky than the originals too?


----------



## Bustermartin (9 May 2015)

yes - much worse - makes a big difference


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

Quagmire and much tougher course last year, though at this level, I'd rather it not be a dressage competition...


----------



## Bustermartin (9 May 2015)

teapot said:



			Quagmire and much tougher course last year, though at this level, I'd rather it not be a dressage competition...
		
Click to expand...

No, completely agree - there's a happy medium somewhere


----------



## Dizzy socks (9 May 2015)

It all seems a little easy so far...

Might be a time penalty competition, methinks.


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

Must be difficult for the course designers as they've got so many things to factor in, and the weather is so unpredictable.


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

teapot said:



			Quagmire and much tougher course last year, though at this level, I'd rather it not be a dressage competition...
		
Click to expand...

Looks more like dressage plus galloping speed at the moment


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2015)

armchair_rider said:



			I think they're less obvious than they used to be because people are tending to wear airjackets that tone in with the rest of their kit. Newer designs might be less bulky than the originals too?
		
Click to expand...

The first few definitely didn't have them on, no toggles when jumping the drops and long sleeved shirts over their BP. A few more now. Just something that interests me, that and the number of horses without martingales which I like.


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

Fingers crossed Paul Sims goes well. He impressed me so much with his riding at Kelsall a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Red-1 (9 May 2015)

How cool is Nicola Wilson? Already been round once, back to do a bit of commentary for the telly before back for a second round. Now that is professional class.


----------



## lannerch (9 May 2015)

Lexi_ said:



			Fingers crossed Paul Sims goes well. He impressed me so much with his riding at Kelsall a couple of weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

Paul sims is an excellent rider used to be a show jumper , and struggled with dressage! Not so now. He's ridden my horse in the early days when I was having problems , he assessed and sorted the horse out in a mater of minutes ,and did what we had been trying effortlessly!


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 May 2015)

Lexi_ said:



			Fingers crossed Paul Sims goes well. He impressed me so much with his riding at Kelsall a couple of weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this. A lovely, quiet rider.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 May 2015)

Definitely looks easier (says me who can just about manage to flop over a little log) but I think after last year they just wanted a nice course that people can get round.


----------



## dappyness (9 May 2015)

Anyone having issues with red button?


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

Nice to see Paul Sims home....lovely round. 

Please everyone have a little (or a huge) cheer for Gabriel Cury. He's going at 13:58 and he's just the loveliest young lad. He's only 21 and has only been eventing for 2 years. He did WEG last year and his first ever time cross country was a 3*...he's absolutely fearless but a great little rider...was a showjumper back in Brasil, but well into his eventing now and under the mentorship of Mark Todd. 

His mum has flown over to watch and he's got a couple of friends with him, I'll hopefully be there tomorrow for him as well but please, if you are there and reading this...give him a holla as he goes past, it will mean the absolute world to him


----------



## ilvpippa (9 May 2015)

Love nereo!


----------



## Sags_Deer (9 May 2015)

An and mt just amazing riders


----------



## Shrimp (9 May 2015)

dappyness said:



			Anyone having issues with red button?
		
Click to expand...

Nope all ok so far


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 May 2015)

The distance at the mirage pond seems better this year,  or it could be that be that the ground is better but only one problem there so far!


----------



## Sags_Deer (9 May 2015)

Oh ****** Francis not again


----------



## vallin (9 May 2015)

So sad for Francis


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2015)

Poor Francis Whittington, that was really unlucky.


----------



## Jnhuk (9 May 2015)

FW  but he always comes across as such a considerate horseman


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

Jnhuk said:



			FW  but he always comes across as such a considerate horseman
		
Click to expand...

He really does doesn't he. Such a shame


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

_GG_ said:



			Nice to see Paul Sims home....lovely round. 

Please everyone have a little (or a huge) cheer for Gabriel Cury. He's going at 13:58 and he's just the loveliest young lad. He's only 21 and has only been eventing for 2 years. He did WEG last year and his first ever time cross country was a 3*...he's absolutely fearless but a great little rider...was a showjumper back in Brasil, but well into his eventing now and under the mentorship of Mark Todd. 

His mum has flown over to watch and he's got a couple of friends with him, I'll hopefully be there tomorrow for him as well but please, if you are there and reading this...give him a holla as he goes past, it will mean the absolute world to him 

Click to expand...

Wow, what a story! I didn't think that sort of thing was possible any more with all the FEI horse/rider qualifications. Will keep an eye out for him


----------



## paulineh (9 May 2015)

Do we know why Mary King has withdrawn she is still on the start list according to the website


----------



## Sags_Deer (9 May 2015)

Yes Francis is just has rotten luck but upmost respect for his horses when Percival feel he called out asking if he ok


----------



## lindsayH (9 May 2015)

Does anyone know what Andrew's horse Quimbo is doing? I thought it was lovely but haven't seen it out for a while.


----------



## Supertrooper (9 May 2015)

Well done Andrew N. I'd love him to win this year


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

Blimey, Lanfranco's off!!


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

Galloping horse in the wrong direction is not good, he's pretty much bolting bless him, just went straight through the barrier  Poor Andrew, hope the horse will be ok.


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

Phew...he's been caught.


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

Poor Andrew Hoy. Hope the horse hasn't done too much damage whilst on the rampage


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

He was being a git all the way round, poor Andrew Hoy, he didn't deserve that ducking!


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

JennBags said:



			He was being a git all the way round, poor Andrew Hoy, he didn't deserve that ducking!
		
Click to expand...

You know a horse isn't easy when he's being taken cross country in a double bridle!


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

Glad it didn't interrupt Harry Dzenis' round, he's a really nice chap, hope he carries on having a good round.


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

Saw him at Blenheim, Andrew had issues starting, lots of time spent on two legs...


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

JennBags said:



			Glad it didn't interrupt Harry Dzenis' round, he's a really nice chap, hope he carries on having a good round.
		
Click to expand...

Go team Sussex :biggrin3:


----------



## Supertrooper (9 May 2015)

He's always been very difficult I think. Glad he's been caught, scary xx


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

JennBags said:



			Glad it didn't interrupt Harry Dzenis' round, he's a really nice chap, hope he carries on having a good round.
		
Click to expand...

Love his horse...what a jump!

Clare Abbott is going for it isn't she!!!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

Euro Prince looks like great fun to ride! What a fab attitude.


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

teapot said:



			Go team Sussex :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Have you been to his yard? Omg it's in such a beautiful setting.


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

JennBags said:



			Have you been to his yard! Omg it's in such a beautiful setting.
		
Click to expand...

No I haven't! Would I get yard envy?


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

Euro Prince looks like he could go back to the start and do it all over again!


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

teapot said:



			No I haven't! Would I get yard envy?
		
Click to expand...

The actual yard isn't anything to be super-envious about, it's nice but on a working farm so not "smart", but the setting is stunning, and the fields are full of lovely grass.  Really calm and relaxing atmosphere.


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

Could they lock Mike Tucker in a portaloo and let Ian Stark and the guest commentators crack on with it? Wishful thinking...


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

Sounds lovely!


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2015)

That step is causing trouble out of the water....


----------



## vallin (9 May 2015)

Loving Harry meads commentary, some really good insights  I love MT too though


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

Hahaha, Ian Stark "if you go the long route, you should be away for a week as far as I'm concerned" lol


----------



## lindsayH (9 May 2015)

_GG_ said:



			Hahaha, Ian Stark "if you go the long route, you should be away for a week as far as I'm concerned" lol 

Click to expand...

 
I'm loving Harry too! He's one of the best commentators ever, I hope they keep him for the rest of the day.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 May 2015)

Harry also has a lovely voice *sigh*


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2015)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Harry also has a lovely voice *sigh*
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Harry also has a lovely voice *sigh*
		
Click to expand...

He really does doesn't he! And I like that he's being a bit brutal in his honesty. Not afraid to say and explain rider error!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

lindsayH said:



 
I'm loving Harry too! He's one of the best commentators ever, I hope they keep him for the rest of the day.
		
Click to expand...

His Andrew Hoy divorce comments made me chortle


----------



## Clare85 (9 May 2015)

Love the look of Merel Boom's horse - the power of the creature! Wonderful!


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

Wow what a good save from Just Ironic at the lake but what a shame at the pond. 

Rumour Has It was still full of running at the end,


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 May 2015)

He should do the voice for horsey audio books, '101 jumping exercises' read by Harry....... I'd just do whatever he told me :biggrin3:


----------



## vallin (9 May 2015)

Love king Ida <3


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

Go on Duck!! I chuffing love this horse.


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

Awww that's a shame for Craig Nicolai. Wasn't he sweet with his horse though?


----------



## alliersv1 (9 May 2015)

Poor Craig. He looked so upset, and gutted for the horse.


----------



## Supertrooper (9 May 2015)

I LOVE duck


----------



## ycbm (9 May 2015)

What a lovely gesture, did anyone spot Craig Nicholai (?)  cuddle his head and kiss his horse twice after the pair of them just fell?


----------



## Jo_x (9 May 2015)

King Eider looks like such a lovely trustworthy type


Eeek at the fall at that log! Lovely to see him hugging the horse after though


----------



## Clare85 (9 May 2015)

Yes a shame  horse and rider obviously have a good partnership though


----------



## kassieg (9 May 2015)

Just nearly cried at craig nickoli hugging his horse after the fall !! 

Just shows how much the horses mean to people !


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2015)

I felt so sorry for him, but lovely to see him so clearly care for his horse.


----------



## ilvpippa (9 May 2015)

Loved the hugs & a cheeky kiss the horse got after the fall. 
Lovely to see


----------



## jnb (9 May 2015)

I missed what was said about Hoy's divorce settlement apart from the Lanfranco being part of it....what else was said??


----------



## angelish (9 May 2015)

Lexi_ said:



			Awww that's a shame for Craig Nicolai. Wasn't he sweet with his horse though?
		
Click to expand...

aww i nearly had a tear bless him


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

kassieg said:



			Just nearly cried at craig nickoli hugging his horse after the fall !! 

Just shows how much the horses mean to people !
		
Click to expand...

Yep...got me too and I don't mind admitting it. Hope the horse is ok, looked very sore and started to bleed


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

ycbm said:



			What a lovely gesture, did anyone spot Craig Nicholai (?)  cuddle his head and kiss his horse twice after the pair of them just fell?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I loved that. Real shame they fell too.


----------



## SecretAgentBilly (9 May 2015)

Such a shame for Craig, he was walking the course with us yesterday and he was really nice - loved how he hugged his horse at the end though!


----------



## alliersv1 (9 May 2015)

jnb said:



			I missed what was said about Hoy's divorce settlement apart from the Lanfranco being part of it....what else was said??
		
Click to expand...

There was a comment about it being written that he had taken on the rider of Lanfranco (should have said ride). Cue a bit of embarrassed chortling and "moving swiftly on..."


----------



## jnb (9 May 2015)

Lol!!


----------



## kassieg (9 May 2015)

Love harry meade's commentating !! He's such a good xc rider so nice to hear his thoughts


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

Oh Duck, you legend. Ears pricked from start to finish.


----------



## Myranohorse (9 May 2015)

Why bother with MT when we can have the lovely and much better informed HM.  MT is an ignorant pain in the ***********


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

I think Mike Tucker is just one of these commentators that people love to hate, I don't think he's does that bad a job, and he's certainly not ignorant.


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Lexi_ said:



			Oh Duck, you legend. Ears pricked from start to finish.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly, she always does such a good job with him


----------



## siennamum (9 May 2015)

I like MT, he seems affable, really enjoying HM tho


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

JennBags said:



			I think Mike Tucker is just one of these commentators that people love to hate, I don't think he's does that bad a job, and he's certainly not ignorant.
		
Click to expand...

It'd be nice if he knew the difference between a mare and a gelding though


----------



## Myranohorse (9 May 2015)

Sorry MT is not ignorant just VERY annoying


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

Lexi_ said:



			It'd be nice if he knew the difference between a mare and a gelding though 

Click to expand...

There's a difference between them :confused3:


----------



## Dusty85 (9 May 2015)

Oh my god!!! SAVE OF THE DAY!!!!


----------



## starryeyed (9 May 2015)

Omg that was amazing!!!


----------



## Laafet (9 May 2015)

OMG how well sat was that!


----------



## lindsayH (9 May 2015)

That was the save of the century!


----------



## crystalclear (9 May 2015)

Does anyone know why Mary withdrew?


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

Wow!  That's dedication, I was sure he was going for a swim.


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			Oh my god!!! SAVE OF THE DAY!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, well done that man. He's retired though which is a shame, wonder if that's just because of the air jacket?


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

Holy crap! That might even be better than Andrew Nicholson's handstand on Mr Smiffy!


----------



## lindsayH (9 May 2015)

Those of you who wear them, could you carry on riding with an inflated air jacket? It would be a shame if he had retired just because of that...


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

armchair_rider said:



			Yep, well done that man. He's retired though which is a shame, wonder if that's just because of the air jacket?
		
Click to expand...

Did he have a BP on underneath? You can take off the air jacket and carry on if you've got one on (at BE level anyway...)


----------



## Jo_x (9 May 2015)

Probably was because of the air jacket, I wouldn't want to jump round in an inflated one and I can't see how you'd get it off with a bib over the top.

Best save I've ever seen though, bloody good balance. I don't think grip comes into it much once you're far enough away from the saddle that the air jacket goes off!


----------



## Michen (9 May 2015)

another air bag gone!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 May 2015)

Looked like he was trying go get it off but couldn't and guess it was taking too long fiddling with it so stopped?


----------



## Hossrider (9 May 2015)

If he'd just removed the canister he'd be able to carry on so shouldn't be an issue


----------



## ester (9 May 2015)

Air jackets causing as many issues as fences... 

I don't expect it is worth carrying on at this level, too many time faults to put the mileage on the legs/risk you not riding as well.


----------



## QueenDee_ (9 May 2015)

Do they have to have a body protector under or can they just wear the air jacket?


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

Lexi_ said:



			Did he have a BP on underneath? You can take off the air jacket and carry on if you've got one on (at BE level anyway...)
		
Click to expand...

I think you have to have a BP on don't you?


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

The tv coverage seems much better produced this year. Not nearly so many random shots of dogs or ice creams!


----------



## Hossrider (9 May 2015)

You def need to wear a BP under the air jacket. The air jacket can be removed but not the BP. 

The hybrids you would need to remove the air canister to carry on.


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

Lexi_ said:



			The tv coverage seems much better produced this year. Not nearly so many random shots of dogs or ice creams!
		
Click to expand...

In fairness last year there were a lot more gaps in the action caused by eliminations and so on. But they are doing a good job, loving Harry Meade.


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

armchair_rider said:



			I think you have to have a BP on don't you?
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember! I don't compete though, just spectate and fence judge, so I only remember that bit from briefings about making sure they've got a BP on if they want to remove the air jacket and continue.


----------



## Dusty85 (9 May 2015)

Does make me question whether I would use an air jacket. Although I guess there are people who are in both camps regarding their usefulness. 

If he had just been wearing a standard body protector I bet he would have carried on?


----------



## ArcticFox (9 May 2015)

Yes, a BP is required.


----------



## Supertrooper (9 May 2015)

Bring on Ben Hobday & Mulry's Error


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

Supertrooper said:



			Bring on Ben Hobday & Mulry's Error 

Click to expand...

And the biggest feet in eventing! 

Nice to see Laura Collett going well.


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

Come on SuperCob! Looks just like my RDA cob ride so double support. 

I'd love a lesson with Harry Meade, the way he thinks makes so much sense, compared to others.


----------



## starryeyed (9 May 2015)

Really excited to see the supercob, absolutely love him!!


----------



## Art Nouveau (9 May 2015)

ooh that step! Think the rider may feel sore sitting down tomorrow


----------



## dappyness (9 May 2015)

What a strop!!!!&#128545;&#128545;&#128545;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

What a shame Flora had that stop, she did so well in the dressage


----------



## starryeyed (9 May 2015)

There he is!!!!!!


----------



## vallin (9 May 2015)

Lexi_ said:



			And the biggest feet in eventing! 

Nice to see Laura Collett going well.
		
Click to expand...

So true! Every time if see a picture of him I'm drawn to his feet!


----------



## Dusty85 (9 May 2015)

Hahah Love the comment from Ian Stark about Ben.... "He markets himself very well"


----------



## amage (9 May 2015)

Yikes that grey horses looks fairly crocked behind at the finish


----------



## ycbm (9 May 2015)

Should someone tell Flora Harris that her saddle is flapping up and down in the air behind her?


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

Love him!


----------



## vallin (9 May 2015)

Such a chuck! He can come to my stable any day!


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

dappyness said:



			What a strop!!!!&#128545;&#128545;&#128545;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

It must be frustrating but the only thing missing there was the dummy being hurled


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

I feel sick. 10 minutes to go. Please let him get around and finish!!!!!


----------



## Supertrooper (9 May 2015)

Can't watch, will be back shortly xx


----------



## vallin (9 May 2015)

Mulrys error is just fab!


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

teapot said:



			Come on SuperCob! Looks just like my RDA cob ride so double support. 

I'd love a lesson with Harry Meade, the way he thinks makes so much sense, compared to others.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever seen Russell Cooper teaching? Think you'd like him if you like the way Harry talks about riding.


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

Weeeeeee, what a horse :biggrin3:


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

teapot said:



			Weeeeeee, what a horse :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking the exact same thing!!!


----------



## EventingMum (9 May 2015)

Well that's the three Scottish riders finished, great rounds for Charlotte and Louisa albeit with time pens, Olivia obviously very annoyed - such a shame for her and her family but at least no injuries. It's nice to see the course riding well and most getting home safely.


----------



## starryeyed (9 May 2015)

I have such a stupid grin on my face watching the supercob, he is just amazing and so clearly loves every second of it!


----------



## ester (9 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			Does make me question whether I would use an air jacket. Although I guess there are people who are in both camps regarding their usefulness. 

If he had just been wearing a standard body protector I bet he would have carried on?
		
Click to expand...

It makes me wonder whether an out inflating one would be easier to carry on in than an in inflating one


----------



## dappyness (9 May 2015)

And the dollies out of the pram!!!

Obviously frustrating though...&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## dappyness (9 May 2015)

ester said:



			It makes me wonder whether an out inflating one would be easier to carry on in than an in inflating one 

Click to expand...

The hit air inflates outwards and also deflates itself.


----------



## vallin (9 May 2015)

Woop! Go Ben and Mr Mulry!


----------



## ester (9 May 2015)

My point exactly  though I think P2 also deflates eventually.


----------



## vallin (9 May 2015)

Louise hardwood needs some suitable sized horses!


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

He's off.....Come on Gabriel...just get round safely!!!


----------



## Dusty85 (9 May 2015)

He's done well at the Lake...I didn't realise it was one of Mark Todd's old horses that he was riding.


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

I haven't JB but heard good things!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

_GG_ said:



			He's off.....Come on Gabriel...just get round safely!!!
		
Click to expand...

He's riding beautifully!


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Im no Badminton rider, but Louise Harwood looks to be getting hauled around the track


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

*adds Skip On to the list of horses I'd like to pinch for a quick gallop*


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

The young Brazilian looking very stylish


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

I love Skip On, so pingy


----------



## Dusty85 (9 May 2015)

Lexi_ said:



			*adds Skip On to the list of horses I'd like to pinch for a quick gallop*
		
Click to expand...

I'd quite like to steal portasize just a jiff..


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			He's done well at the Lake...I didn't realise it was one of Mark Todd's old horses that he was riding.
		
Click to expand...




Lexi_ said:



			He's riding beautifully!
		
Click to expand...

He's a fabulous little rider. Really quiet and still and horses just seem to love him. He's obviouly very lucky to have Grass Valley, but he can get on pretty much anything and they just want to fly for him. Mind you, he's 5'2" and weighs about 8st so that might be why!!!


----------



## Dusty85 (9 May 2015)

Well done Gabriel! 

Ooh yay Tina Cook!


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

Fab ride for the Brazilian.

Come on Hermann :biggrin3:


----------



## alliersv1 (9 May 2015)

_GG_ said:



			He's a fabulous little rider. Really quiet and still and horses just seem to love him. He's obviouly very lucky to have Grass Valley, but he can get on pretty much anything and they just want to fly for him. Mind you, he's 5'2" and weighs about 8st so that might be why!!!
		
Click to expand...

He looks chuffed to bits with that. Good on him


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!! 

I think there will be a BIG celebration coming up 

Dusty85 - did you see Sam and Julia at the finish?


----------



## Dusty85 (9 May 2015)

No!! I missed them!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			I'd quite like to steal portasize just a jiff..
		
Click to expand...

Ooh yes, definitely my size 

King Eider would be top of the list, despite the fact I'd look like a pea on a drum.


----------



## Dusty85 (9 May 2015)

I bet they'll be having a big party later!


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

Nooo Tina


----------



## Dusty85 (9 May 2015)

Nooooooooooooooo!!Poor Tina!


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			I bet they'll be having a big party later!
		
Click to expand...

He won't. He's so focussed, he won't drink at all...for weeks and weeks before an event. He will be celebrating tomorrow night though


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			Nooooooooooooooo!!Poor Tina!
		
Click to expand...

Love how quick the vets are. Feel so bad for her though.


----------



## amage (9 May 2015)

Ouch nasty puncture wound for De Novo News


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

Oh poor Tina. I hope they're both ok.


----------



## vallin (9 May 2015)

Not sure that was beeb friendly language Tina


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

That was some ducking, poor Tina, very clear reaction for the lip readers lol


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

Did we see any of Aoife Clark's round?

ETA: oh there she is! Could have sworn they just said she'd finished.


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

I like aofie, but her xc speed scares me


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (9 May 2015)

ester said:



			My point exactly  though I think P2 also deflates eventually.
		
Click to expand...

My P2 deflates in about 50 seconds/ 1 minute, but starts to deflate after 15 seconds.


----------



## Dusty85 (9 May 2015)

Agree- I think it was her that had that horrid fall at the Stamford station fence at Burghley? Didn't she come hurtling down the hill?


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			Agree- I think it was her that had that horrid fall at the Stamford station fence at Burghley? Didn't she come hurtling down the hill?
		
Click to expand...

She did, but is looking speedy but steady so far, and looking good


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			Agree- I think it was her that had that horrid fall at the Stamford station fence at Burghley? Didn't she come hurtling down the hill?
		
Click to expand...

Was it her that got a warning for her riding there and at the WEGs the previous week? I'm pretty sure one of the Irish riders did.


----------



## lindsayH (9 May 2015)

This seems to be a more measured ride from Aoife so far.


----------



## Bustermartin (9 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			Agree- I think it was her that had that horrid fall at the Stamford station fence at Burghley? Didn't she come hurtling down the hill?
		
Click to expand...

Yes - she was heavily criticised for that at the time and looks to have really taken it on board


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

That was a good round by Aoife


----------



## lindsayH (9 May 2015)

Lets Dance looks keen!


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Jeanette is looking great


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

Oh poor Tina, didn't the lake get her last year or the year before?

Ooh another favourite is out on the course, Jeanette Brakewell.


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

Yup, exactly the same fence on Miner's Frolic a couple of years ago.


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Im loving JB's round


----------



## Dusty85 (9 May 2015)

Did I hear right? Is Alex Peternell's horse 20 years old?! If true, my what an achievement to keep him going, and explains why he's taking it a bit steady..


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Yep 20yo, i always think Alex is a very understanding sympathetic rider, i love watching him with young horses


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

Well ridden through the Mirage Pond Bettina


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			Did I hear right? Is Alex Peternell's horse 20 years old?! If true, my what an achievement to keep him going, and explains why he's taking it a bit steady..
		
Click to expand...

It is indeed!!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

I do love a shouty rider! 

Rose Carnegie has ridden a really nice round, other than that hiccup at the pond.


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Im looking forward to Nicola Wilson and Beltane Queen coming round, i loooove that horse


----------



## Dusty85 (9 May 2015)

Ps. _GG_, this is making me very excited for our little trip next week


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			Ps. _GG_, this is making me very excited for our little trip next week 

Click to expand...

Haha!!! I bet!


----------



## Dusty85 (9 May 2015)

Marydoll said:



			Im looking forward to Nicola Wilson and Beltane Queen coming round, i loooove that horse
		
Click to expand...

I really like that Mare too- especially her socks! 

I Used to have my old horse at Great Witchingham, and she brought that horse for the 1* a few years ago. I got chatting to the groom as she was in a stable a few down from my horse. She's apparently really quirky- like wont go through a stable door very easily etc but she kept her because she was so talented


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

Marydoll said:



			Im looking forward to Nicola Wilson and Beltane Queen coming round, i loooove that horse
		
Click to expand...

Ooh yes, can't wait to see them!


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

I didn't realise Gary Parsonage was still riding


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Great to see the vets are on the horses in 2-3 minutes


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

Marydoll said:



			Im looking forward to Nicola Wilson and Beltane Queen coming round, i loooove that horse
		
Click to expand...

Me too! Great partnership.


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

armchair_rider said:



			I didn't realise Gary Parsonage was still riding
		
Click to expand...

He's not now *sniggers* Poor chap, he didn't look overjoyed at his swim


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			I really like that Mare too- especially her socks! 

I Used to have my old horse at Great Witchingham, and she brought that horse for the 1* a few years ago. I got chatting to the groom as she was in a stable a few down from my horse. She's apparently really quirky- like wont go through a stable door very easily etc but she kept her because she was so talented
		
Click to expand...

I could live with quirks like that ;-) for a horse with that talent, gorgeous and talented


----------



## vallin (9 May 2015)

JennBags said:



			He's not now *sniggers* Poor chap, he didn't look overjoyed at his swim 

Click to expand...

Heeheehee


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

The crowd at the Lake are certainly getting their money's worth


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Im liking Harry in the commenting job, hes so knowledgable and great to listen to


----------



## Dusty85 (9 May 2015)

Marydoll said:



			Im liking Harry in the commenting job, hes so knowledgable and great to listen to
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Oooh its Ingrid, another who's very speedy but sooooo talented


----------



## lindsayH (9 May 2015)

Super ride by Gemma, so pleased for her.


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Well ridden Ingrid


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

lindsayH said:



			Super ride by Gemma, so pleased for her.
		
Click to expand...

Really hope she gets a place on the squad for the Europeans.


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

I think the atmosphere at Blair this year will be brilliant, booked time off work and have everything in place for a stay ....... Excited


----------



## lindsayH (9 May 2015)

Lexi_ said:



			Really hope she gets a place on the squad for the Europeans.
		
Click to expand...

 It would be well deserved, she's been knocking on the door for a while now.


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

Woop go Ingrid!


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

That rail in to the water has taken no prisoners today, nae luck Caroline


----------



## alliersv1 (9 May 2015)

Oh that was nasty. Poor Caroline.
Glad the horse got up ok.


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

Ohh ouch poor Caroline. There have been a lot of falls into water today


----------



## ycbm (9 May 2015)

Vast majority wearing airbags, I wonder why the few that don't don't?


----------



## lannerch (9 May 2015)

I think she's been watching ingrid too much far too fast!


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

lannerch said:



			I think she's been watching ingrid too much far too fast!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, and thats exactly what Harry Meade was saying most that have had problems havent had the correct canter on approach


----------



## lindsayH (9 May 2015)

ycbm said:



			Vast majority wearing airbags, I wonder why the few that don't don't?
		
Click to expand...

Well, for one thing two of them have had them go off while they were still in the saddle (sort of) today!


----------



## Dusty85 (9 May 2015)

I always wince when people catch the plastic flags.....Does anyone else remember that complete freak accident a few years ago- there was a horse that knocked a flag off but it caught under him as he cantered away and it stabbed him and severed what was probably his femoral artery? Im pretty sure he was put down on course. I just remember seeing a bright red back leg and blood pouring out


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

Idle thought - I know course design, safety etc have moved on massively over the years but I'd love to see the reintroduction (with a modern tweak) of fences like the coffin, sunken road and even things like the diamonds.


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			I always wince when people catch the plastic flags.....Does anyone else remember that complete freak accident a few years ago- there was a horse that knocked a flag off but it caught under him as he cantered away and it stabbed him and severed what was probably his femoral artery? Im pretty sure he was put down on course. I just remember seeing a bright red back leg and blood pouring out 

Click to expand...

Oh god, I remember that. Down near the Vicarage Vee? Horrible


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			I always wince when people catch the plastic flags.....Does anyone else remember that complete freak accident a few years ago- there was a horse that knocked a flag off but it caught under him as he cantered away and it stabbed him and severed what was probably his femoral artery? Im pretty sure he was put down on course. I just remember seeing a bright red back leg and blood pouring out 

Click to expand...

Yes, i remember that, i cant see why they cant be made of a more rigid ping back in to place rubber,although i suppose if it pinged back and smacked you or the horse it might not work! Mind id rather that than a badly injured horse


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			I always wince when people catch the plastic flags.....Does anyone else remember that complete freak accident a few years ago- there was a horse that knocked a flag off but it caught under him as he cantered away and it stabbed him and severed what was probably his femoral artery? Im pretty sure he was put down on course. I just remember seeing a bright red back leg and blood pouring out 

Click to expand...

That's the reason they went to plastic that knock off at the slightest touch.


----------



## lannerch (9 May 2015)

Just when I was thinking we havn't had a loose dog this year!


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

Emily Llwellyn is starting to look a bit scary


----------



## alliersv1 (9 May 2015)

She was out of order at the gate.
Bloody loose dogs....grrrr


----------



## lindsayH (9 May 2015)

They should have to pay £1000 to get that dog back, or be banned from all BE events for 5 years. Outrageous!


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Im not sure if the horse was tiring but it was struggling to get the front end up the last few.
Yes she was a bit off with that smack, it was entirely her fault


----------



## TheMule (9 May 2015)

It was hanging left the whole way. Why she didn't have her stick in her left hand I dont know!


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

lindsayH said:



			They should have to pay £1000 to get that dog back, or be banned from all BE events for 5 years. Outrageous!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## lannerch (9 May 2015)

Marydoll said:



			Agreed
		
Click to expand...

Except then there would be a risk that the dog was never reclaimed!


----------



## EventingMum (9 May 2015)

Marydoll said:



			I think the atmosphere at Blair this year will be brilliant, booked time off work and have everything in place for a stay ....... Excited
		
Click to expand...

I agree, it will be very differnet this year. Blair is my one guaranteed holiday each year, the hotel has a rolling booking for us as we've stayed there for the last 15+ years. I don't think there's an event to rival it's location, it's very special. I loved the years we've had a horse competing but equally enjoy relaxing, shopping and catching up with people there.


----------



## alliersv1 (9 May 2015)

lindsayH said:



			They should have to pay £1000 to get that dog back, or be banned from all BE events for 5 years. Outrageous!
		
Click to expand...

What a good idea.


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

I would take it, ot looked quite cute ;-)


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

EventingMum said:



			I agree, it will be very differnet this year. Blair is my one guaranteed holiday each year, the hotel has a rolling booking for us as we've stayed there for the last 15+ years. I don't think there's an event to rival it's location, it's very special. I loved the years we've had a horse competing but equally enjoy relaxing, shopping and catching up with people there.
		
Click to expand...

We're lucky, and have a friends static luxury caravan in the Blair park, fall out of bed on to the site ....... Superb


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

Marydoll said:



			I would take it, ot looked quite cute ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Well so long as you don't take it out eventing...


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

Oli's set off in a beautiful rhythm. Not wasting any time!


----------



## lindsayH (9 May 2015)

armchair_rider said:



			Well so long as you don't take it out eventing... 

Click to expand...


----------



## lannerch (9 May 2015)

armchair_rider said:



			Well so long as you don't take it out eventing... 

Click to expand...

You can take it eventing just keep it on a b###dy lead!


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

armchair_rider said:



			Well so long as you don't take it out eventing... 

Click to expand...

Ha, ha, id keep it on a leash, doesnt matter how good it is, i couldnt take the embarrassment if mine did that, id be mortified


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Lexi_ said:



			Oli's set off in a beautiful rhythm. Not wasting any time!
		
Click to expand...

I see his riding style really changing and almost " growing up " over the last few years, a natural talent


----------



## Natch (9 May 2015)

flaming dog's owner needs some kind of harsh punishment. How hard can it be, if you take a dog put it on a lead (with a  harness if it can slip it's collar), keep it on it's lead and don't ****** let go!


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

I'd do a blanket ban on dogs - safer and easier all round. I know the Olympics were smaller crowds wise but no one moaned then about not being able to take dogs...


----------



## gingerthing (9 May 2015)

Marydoll said:



			Ha, ha, id keep it on a leash, doesnt matter how good it is, i couldnt take the embarrassment if mine did that, id be mortified
		
Click to expand...

Me too! Much rather leave the dogs at home


----------



## EventingMum (9 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			I always wince when people catch the plastic flags.....Does anyone else remember that complete freak accident a few years ago- there was a horse that knocked a flag off but it caught under him as he cantered away and it stabbed him and severed what was probably his femoral artery? Im pretty sure he was put down on course. I just remember seeing a bright red back leg and blood pouring out 

Click to expand...

We were there, it was horrible. They said the horse was taken to a vet hospital but watching I thought it had been put down on course as you could hear the winch on the trailer.  There was certainly lots of blood, it was before plastic flags were complusory but they become complusory soon after:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/archive/index.php/t-68589.html


----------



## lindsayH (9 May 2015)

teapot said:



			I'd do a blanket ban on dogs - safer and easier all round. I know the Olympics were smaller crowds wise but no one moaned then about not being able to take dogs...
		
Click to expand...

I hate to say it as I'm a take my dog everywhere person, but I agree. It's only a matter of time before an accident is caused.


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Come on Ollie


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

What a super round by Ollie and Armada


----------



## lannerch (9 May 2015)

Made it all look easy!


----------



## Natch (9 May 2015)

Is it ironic that I'm being a compete couch potato getting a numb bum from sat here doing nothing remotely physical, while watching some of the best athletic performances in our sport?


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

Natch said:



			Is it ironic that I'm being a compete couch potato getting a numb bum from sat here doing nothing remotely physical, while watching some of the best athletic performances in our sport? 

Click to expand...

Spectating is hard work


----------



## only_me (9 May 2015)

Whoopsie for sam watson there - did horse look a bit sore on off fore?


----------



## Jo_x (9 May 2015)

teapot said:



			I'd do a blanket ban on dogs - safer and easier all round. I know the Olympics were smaller crowds wise but no one moaned then about not being able to take dogs...
		
Click to expand...

Loads of people moaned about not being able to take dogs! And then lots of comments afterwards about how nice it was...


----------



## lindsayH (9 May 2015)

I'm looking forward to seeing Happy Times. He was at the International Eventing Forum this year and seemed such a lovely horse. Christoph Hess kept saying how well named he was as he was so happy!


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

That horse was never re taking that from these presentations


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 May 2015)

Marydoll said:



			That horse was never re taking that from these presentations
		
Click to expand...

I know, what was he trying to do?!


----------



## Dusty85 (9 May 2015)

Hahaha at that girl's chewing gum falling out on the grass and her putting it back in her mouth...


----------



## only_me (9 May 2015)

Think joseph murphy was shocked at horse stopping, not like the horse. But not good attempts after though.

But understandable imo as joseph just looked so surprised and probably mind went blank, disappointing


----------



## Suzie86 (9 May 2015)

Ewwww at the girl who spat her gum out then picked it up off the floor and put back in!!!


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Is that Paul Tapner in the starting box ? Yep it was, did anyone see his trot up outfit ...... Those red trousers and bow tie, NO, JUST NO


----------



## Jo_x (9 May 2015)

pmsl at the girl who dropped her chewing gum on the floor, picked it up, inspected it and put it back in... on national TV


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

I missed teh gum spitter. How old was she?


----------



## Dusty85 (9 May 2015)

14-16 years?


----------



## Jo_x (9 May 2015)

I'd have said late teens


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Jo_x said:



			pmsl at the girl who dropped her chewing gum on the floor, picked it up, inspected it and put it back in... on national TV 

Click to expand...

Cannae hide class lol


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

Marydoll said:



			Is that Paul Tapner in the starting box ? Yep it was, did anyone see his trot up outfit ...... Those red trousers and bow tie, NO, JUST NO
		
Click to expand...

I quite liked it apart from the bow tie


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Jonelle price was lucky there


----------



## lannerch (9 May 2015)

Lexi_ said:



			I quite liked it apart from the bow tie 

Click to expand...

 looked a very pleasing picture to me!


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

lannerch said:



			looked a very pleasing picture to me!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear god No * shakes head, and quivers, and not in a good way *


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

I liked Tapperz trot up outfit

As for gum girl, I thought you were going to say she was about 3


----------



## Madam Min (9 May 2015)

Suzie86 said:



			Ewwww at the girl who spat her gum out then picked it up off the floor and put back in!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yuk!! They proper focused on her as well!!


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Gum girl ...... pmsl


----------



## vallin (9 May 2015)

Gooooo WFL!


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Nice approach Paul


----------



## lannerch (9 May 2015)

I love chilli


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

Really good ride by Paul, giving the horse a good first experience.

Now come on William!


----------



## lindsayH (9 May 2015)

Does anyone know what happened to Peter Atkins and Henny? They seem to have disappeared and were one of my favourite combinations. I know he hasn't updated the Facebook page for ages.


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Wheres Beltane Queen in the running order ?


----------



## EventingMum (9 May 2015)

Next but one, after Jock


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Fox Pitt, total class


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

EventingMum said:



			Next but one, after Jock
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Dusty85 (9 May 2015)

Clifton lush really is my type of horse. So handsome.


----------



## SpringArising (9 May 2015)

Marydoll said:



			Fox Pitt, total class
		
Click to expand...

Never looks anything other than stylish. Lovely to see him giving Chilli Morning a pat after some of the more difficult questions, too.


----------



## EventingMum (9 May 2015)

Love Chilli Morning, really wanted to put our mare to him but sold her before I got round to it


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Come on Nicola, sooo love this horse


----------



## Jo_x (9 May 2015)

The commentary on Beltane Queen made me think, I haven't noticed any frangible pins going this year?


----------



## Clare85 (9 May 2015)

Love Beltane Queen, she's just so up for it! Fabulous!


----------



## vam (9 May 2015)

Anyone else think Nicola Wilson is channeling a bit of international velvet in the white?


----------



## Jo_x (9 May 2015)

I'd love to see Francis Whittington do well, such a good horseman.


----------



## Clare85 (9 May 2015)

Jo_x said:



			I'd love to see Francis Whittington do well, such a good horseman.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I really like him too


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Oaft thats great xc riding by Nicola


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Love it, well ridden


----------



## kassieg (9 May 2015)

Nicolas riding through the silver birch complex was fantastic !


----------



## 3Beasties (9 May 2015)

Beltane queen looks even better than last year!

Is it Tina Cooke commentating? Anyone think there have been a few awkward moments where the other two have spoken over her or completely ignored her comments?


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

Francis not having a good day. He is not a lucky guy is he?


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

It's Marie Ryan now commentating but yes wish MT would let her finish her sentences


----------



## Clare85 (9 May 2015)

What a shame for Francis


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Jo_x said:



			I'd love to see Francis Whittington do well, such a good horseman.
		
Click to expand...

I know but hes always the bridesmaid and never the bride, always so near yet so far and looks the same today


----------



## JennBags (9 May 2015)

3Beasties said:



			Beltane queen looks even better than last year!

Is it Tina Cooke commentating? Anyone think there have been a few awkward moments where the other two have spoken over her or completely ignored her comments?
		
Click to expand...

It's Marie Ryan I think, haven't noticed that, they've all started speaking together a few times thought!


----------



## fidleyspromise (9 May 2015)

Anyone else lost signal or just me?


----------



## Jo_x (9 May 2015)

I don't think much of Marie Ryan's commentating tbh, she hasn't said much of interest


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

Poor Francis  

Andy Heffernan won't be winning any style prizes but I so hope he goes round clear. Lovely man - always brings the wine round to the volunteers at Somerford


----------



## starryeyed (9 May 2015)

oh no, poor andrew hoy!!!


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Dear god, Andrew should have a soap on a rope on his saddle today


----------



## Lexi_ (9 May 2015)

Nooooooo, soggy pants twice in one day!!


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

Oh dear poor Andrew. He must be running out of clothes now. I loved the horse's expression when it got up though.


----------



## lannerch (9 May 2015)

He's getting a lot of swimming practice


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

Super riding from Pippa


----------



## fidleyspromise (9 May 2015)

Good recovery from Sam but pity he crossed his tracks.


----------



## teapot (9 May 2015)

Anyone know Second Supreme's breeding? Reminds me of a speedier Rocky!


----------



## 3Beasties (9 May 2015)

What a round for Pippa! Not seen her ride with such determination/confidence since her Rolex days!!


----------



## Dusty85 (9 May 2015)

teapot said:



			Anyone know Second Supreme's breeding? Reminds me of a speedier Rocky!
		
Click to expand...

He has completely unknown breeding


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

What a great xc day, really enjoyed it from the comfort of my sofa


----------



## lindsayH (9 May 2015)

Marydoll said:



			What a great xc day, really enjoyed it from the comfort of my sofa 

Click to expand...

Absolutely! And thank you everyone for your company.


----------



## ilvpippa (9 May 2015)

Loved second supremes round. Absolutely brilliant! Love seeing a forward horse @ rider being safe @ loving their jobs!


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

lindsayH said:



			Absolutely! And thank you everyone for your company.
		
Click to expand...

Seconded. Watching Badminton is so much better with you lot for company.


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

fidleyspromise said:



			Good recovery from Sam but pity he crossed his tracks.
		
Click to expand...

I thought his horse looked lame behind when lead off later :-(


----------



## fidleyspromise (9 May 2015)

Marydoll said:



			I thought his horse looked lame behind when lead off later :-(
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, he was leading the horse just after I wrote the above and unfortunately I thought that too


----------



## Marydoll (9 May 2015)

armchair_rider said:



			Seconded. Watching Badminton is so much better with you lot for company.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, its great watching with fellow enthusiasts, thank you


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

Agreed...between here and facebook, it has been great to not be watching it alone....even though I am alone. 

Looks like Gabriel is in with a real chance at the Glentrool Trophy as well....fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## Supertrooper (9 May 2015)

So glad that Pippa got round with both boys


----------



## fidleyspromise (9 May 2015)

It's been a lovely afternoon everyone but I guess I need to hit the books again, ready for exams next week.
Back tomorrow for the Show Jumping


----------



## armchair_rider (9 May 2015)

Toddy home.

Well it wasn't as interesting as last year but it was probably better for the sport. And tomorrow will be exciting


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2015)

armchair_rider said:



			Toddy home.

Well it wasn't as interesting as last year but it was probably better for the sport. And tomorrow will be exciting
		
Click to expand...

He's had three of his horses get around clear today if you count Grass Valley.....he's just amazing!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 May 2015)

Thanks for a lovely afternoon chums, sadly I can't join in tomoz for the SJ


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (9 May 2015)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Thanks for a lovely afternoon chums, sadly I can't join in tomoz for the SJ 

Click to expand...

Ah, that's a shame - why not?


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 May 2015)

Riders' thoughts after completing the cross country.

http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/index.php/how-the-course-rode/


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 May 2015)

That second ride of Pippa's looks an exciting prospect for the future, what a willing forward thinking horse.


----------



## L&M (9 May 2015)

And she looked so much more comfortable on it than Redesigned.....I have always questioned her partnership with him, whereas with this other horse it was like the 'old' Pippa was back! Very pleased for her.,


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 May 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			Ah, that's a shame - why not? 

Click to expand...

Coz if my horrid ponies all behave and stay in the pens I put them in and if DSW can walk after doing Burghley xc course (yes Burghley, he did a muddy race thing there today) am going for a nice day out too local county show :biggrin3: :biggrin3:


----------



## NZJenny (10 May 2015)

Go the Kiwi's!!!!


----------



## Honey08 (10 May 2015)

We went down for the day yesterday and had a wonderful day.  I also went for the dressage on Thursday (I've done over 700 miles this week for Badminton!!).

I hope that the top three boys remain in the top three, they all rode beautiful tests and cracking cross country rounds, it would be a shame if they lost it in the show jumping now.    I'd like William to win, but it's really long overdue that Andrew clinches a Badders win, so the 1,2 &3 can stay the same for me.


----------



## Dusty85 (10 May 2015)

Just a thought... It's interesting that no frangible pins went. Although it's good for all so at least no awkward moments for them trying to contest the penalties!


----------



## Supertrooper (10 May 2015)

I'd really like Andrew or Ollie to win this year, really do think it's Andrews turn this year.


----------



## lannerch (10 May 2015)

I want chilli to win .....so he can be first stallion to ever win badders!


----------



## Supertrooper (10 May 2015)

Is anyone else having trouble with the Badminton website?


----------



## Turitea (10 May 2015)

Yes but somehow have managed now to get the radio stream working. Took me a few attempts though.


----------



## only_me (10 May 2015)

According to Facebook it's been down since trot up this am


----------



## Supertrooper (10 May 2015)

Thank god for eventing worldwide Twitter feed xx


----------



## lannerch (10 May 2015)

Has anyone been spun ?


----------



## stimpy (10 May 2015)

Supertrooper said:



			Is anyone else having trouble with the Badminton website?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, it's behaving like a website that is being well and truly hammered. I imagine that many people who are there are also streaming stuff off the website. If you persist you can sometimes manage to get in but it's dog slow.

Does anyone have the start times for the showjumping that they could post here?


----------



## angelish (10 May 2015)

lannerch said:



			Has anyone been spun ?
		
Click to expand...

this ^
does anyone know , i have to go back to work soon


----------



## Supertrooper (10 May 2015)

Lovely to see that the oldest horse at 20yrs has just got a clear SJ round, just a time penalty xx


----------



## Supertrooper (10 May 2015)

angelish said:



			this ^
does anyone know , i have to go back to work soon 

Click to expand...

All presented passed trot up, some held but passed on representation xx


----------



## stimpy (10 May 2015)

angelish said:



			this ^
does anyone know , i have to go back to work soon 

Click to expand...

Trot up report at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/badminton-horse-trials-trot-up-final-horse-inspection-492292


----------



## angelish (10 May 2015)

stimpy said:



			Trot up report at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/badminton-horse-trials-trot-up-final-horse-inspection-492292

Click to expand...

brilliant thanks so much  just need to go to work and avoid social media until i get home to watch it back  hate working sundays boo


----------



## lannerch (10 May 2015)

stimpy said:



			Trot up report at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/badminton-horse-trials-trot-up-final-horse-inspection-492292

Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## stimpy (10 May 2015)

My pleasure


----------



## siennamiller (10 May 2015)

JennBags said:



			Have you ever seen Russell Cooper teaching? Think you'd like him if you like the way Harry talks about riding.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, Russell is fantastic.


----------



## Supertrooper (10 May 2015)

Just watching this mornings trot up on YouTube, I never knew that schooling whips were allowed??


----------



## Dusty85 (10 May 2015)

I'm confused- I can't seem to get it on red button- just on channel 2?! 

Is there anywhere I can watch it live rather than the bbc programme?!


----------



## ester (10 May 2015)

no don't think so


----------



## Dusty85 (10 May 2015)

Grrrr thats so annoying- I don't want to watch all the XC again, and Im missing some SJ rounds!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2015)

I'm kicking myself, I had Badminton radio working on my kindle but turned it off when I turned my laptop on - and now I can't get back in.

Edit: got back in on the kindle


----------



## only_me (10 May 2015)

Wow, seeing the horses stood together shows just how small portersize just a jiff is! Tiny horse!

King Ida is gorgeous and the other horse had huge feet!


----------



## sasquatch (10 May 2015)

I love Mulry's Error! Loved Clare Balding's little bit showing all the horses, and his huge feet. Does anyone know what breeding he is? I have a feeling someone was going on about Clydesdale's yesterday during his round. Just A Jiff is also a favourite of mine, I never realised exactly how small he is!

disappointed that the BBC don't have a way to watch all the showjumping like they did the xc, although I loved Harry Meade's commentary (and is it wrong part of me is hoping he doesn't compete at Badminton next year so we can have him commentating instead?) 

best of luck to all riders in the showjumping today!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2015)

only_me said:



			Wow, seeing the horses stood together shows just how small portersize just a jiff is! Tiny horse!

King Ida is gorgeous and the other horse had huge feet!
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised Jiff is 15.1, he looks even smaller next to the others.

Mulry's Error is half Clydesdale.

Harry Meade is doing commentary on Radio Badminton. I agree he's really good.


----------



## Dusty85 (10 May 2015)

I can't even get the badminton website up to see who's gone clear and who hasn't..... how rubbish!


----------



## {97702} (10 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			I can't even get the badminton website up to see who's gone clear and who hasn't..... how rubbish!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/sj_results.html

http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/sj_timetable.html

They've acknowledged that the website is struggling so have given these links instead


----------



## ester (10 May 2015)

I forgot about the radio, might put that on phone while do something


----------



## sasquatch (10 May 2015)

armchair_rider said:



			I'm surprised Jiff is 15.1, he looks even smaller next to the others.

Mulry's Error is half Clydesdale.

Harry Meade is doing commentary on Radio Badminton. I agree he's really good.
		
Click to expand...

that explains the huge feet! beautiful horse with some jump in him!

Jiff may have looked smaller as they went to him after King Ida, who is massive, however I do remember reading that Jiff was able to compete in the pony classes with Camilla when they were younger, so he may only be 15.1hh with shoes on 

I loved Harry's insight and explaining of the xc course, he has a lovely voice to listen to too.


----------



## SpringArising (10 May 2015)

sasquatch said:



			I love Mulry's Error! Does anyone know what breeding he is?
		
Click to expand...

TB/Clydesdale from what I remember. 



Dusty85 said:



			I can't even get the badminton website up to see who's gone clear and who hasn't..... how rubbish!
		
Click to expand...

Me either! Servers must be busy.


----------



## Dusty85 (10 May 2015)

Lévrier;12909455 said:
			
		


http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/sj_results.html

http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/sj_timetable.html

They've acknowledged that the website is struggling so have given these links instead
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for that- I see that clifton promise has withdrawn, anyone know why?


----------



## ester (10 May 2015)

Except can't get the radio as website down!


----------



## sasquatch (10 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			Thank you for that- I see that clifton promise has withdrawn, anyone know why?
		
Click to expand...

H&H just says he didn't present the horse at the trot-up this morning.
More will probably be known later


----------



## Michen (10 May 2015)

Why are they showing all the XC again!?!? Is there no way of seeing the SJ?


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2015)

I've managed to get the radio going again on my kindle - it just keeps trying to load the page til it succeeds so if anyone else has one it might be worth trying it.


----------



## only_me (10 May 2015)

Michen said:



			Why are they showing all the XC again!?!? Is there no way of seeing the SJ?
		
Click to expand...

They always do that - Sunday is highlights of previous days and then usually see the top 10 or 5 sj. Been format for years!


----------



## ester (10 May 2015)

true onlyme


----------



## teapot (10 May 2015)

http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/index.php/tickets-2/radio-badminton-2/


----------



## Michen (10 May 2015)

only_me said:



			They always do that - Sunday is highlights of previous days and then usually see the top 10 or 5 sj. Been format for years!
		
Click to expand...

How annoying!!!!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2015)

Michen said:



			How annoying!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Not really, not everyone gets to see xc on the sat so nice to see some of xc. You still see the top few go sj! 
I think it's a good format, would prefer less of the interviews but others like them & good for non-horsey as well. Just the way it is!


----------



## ester (10 May 2015)

got it!


----------



## teapot (10 May 2015)

It's re-scripted too, different commentary!


----------



## ROG (10 May 2015)

I liked seeing that naughty horse throw its rider off into the water !!


----------



## ester (10 May 2015)

yes, odd! They could red button the SJ for us though . Those that missed the XC could have recorded it . Unless you are poor like me .


----------



## only_me (10 May 2015)

I'm more annoyed that I paid for feitv as I knew I was away on sat so couldn't watch on TV, yet fei TV didn't show it in UK!! 
Luckily a friend taught me about hola so managed to see a bit during lunch


----------



## only_me (10 May 2015)

Ooh poor nicolai - so close to home too!


----------



## teapot (10 May 2015)

I think everyone needs a King Eider!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2015)

He is awesome! He looks like he is really enjoying his wee trip around the park  

 Reminds me of mine personality wise,  but at a much, much lower level lol.


----------



## sasquatch (10 May 2015)

Mike Tucker's comments on if Mulry's Error has the 'quality' because he's part Clydesdale :O

the horse comes home full of running and is an absolutely fantastic jumper round xc, showjumping was maybe not the best round but he looked to have a lot of 'quality' to me!

when are they going to start the showjumping?
even if they showed all rounds redbutton or just online, it'd at least mean we get to see them!


----------



## Pebble101 (10 May 2015)

teapot said:



			It's re-scripted too, different commentary!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, sadly we have lost Harry Meade.  And Mike Tucker going on about the Hoys' divorce.  

They didn't notice the blood on De Novo News yesterday either.


----------



## SpringArising (10 May 2015)

Can't help but feel that Rose should have retired. Horse looked shattered and the whole thing looked like an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Dusty85 (10 May 2015)

I know- I really want to see the jumping but i don't think it will be for a while as we still haven't seen WFP, OT, JP etc etc


----------



## sasquatch (10 May 2015)

Pebble101 said:



			Exactly, sadly we have lost Harry Meade.  And Mike Tucker going on about the Hoys' divorce.  

They didn't notice the blood on De Novo News yesterday either.
		
Click to expand...

I think they did mention it, but I don't think it was Mike Tucker who said anything. Might have been Harry Meade or Ian Stark who said it looked like he'd grazed himself, and it didn't seem to be anything serious and left it like that.

there was one horse who fell who looked sore, are there any updates on the horses from yesterday who were withdrawn or elimintaed at all?


----------



## Dusty85 (10 May 2015)

From the SJ, Nicola wilson and one too many are currently in the lead following a clear round, with michael ryan in 2nd and Pippa with redesigned in 3rd


----------



## teapot (10 May 2015)

Onwards and Upwards is ok, grazes and stitches, but ok, according to Caroline's facebook page


----------



## mypegasus (10 May 2015)

Just catching up with Badminton today via the round up on the Beeb.

Managed to enter myself in a Masters Swimming Open Meet, then realised that it was Badminton weekend.  

Last year enjoyed myself analysing the fences, but the XC doesn't appear to have caused such carnage this year.

Just hoping that the Badminton website gets back up and fully running soon.


----------



## Dusty85 (10 May 2015)

I also see that Mulry's Error had 28 SJ pens...


----------



## sasquatch (10 May 2015)

teapot said:



			Onwards and Upwards is ok, grazes and stitches, but ok, according to Caroline's facebook page
		
Click to expand...

great news!


----------



## GinnyBells (10 May 2015)

I was hoping that the SJ would be on by now! Wish they'd put it on red button or something. They show football every single night of the week when something like the World Cup is on but when the equivalent for eventing is on we cant even have more than 2 hours on bbc2!


----------



## Dusty85 (10 May 2015)

AN and Calico Joe have had 20 SJ pens dropping them to 12th currently


----------



## Dusty85 (10 May 2015)

Finally!!!!


----------



## Dusty85 (10 May 2015)

Poor Ollie....


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (10 May 2015)

Well done William & Chilli - the first stallion to win Badminton HT!


----------



## googol (10 May 2015)

Bit late to b joining this thread as I'm watching the live xc from yesterday that I recorded. Noticed that all horses who have fallen in the water jump so far have ended up quite badly cut /visibly bleeding. What would the surface be?or is it maybe a stud that has done it?


----------



## PonyclubmumZ (10 May 2015)

Hi I missed this thread yesterday, I watched it with the kids on red button it was great.  Can any of your knowledgeable people answer my kids question about the stickers on some of the horses faces;' what are they for.  I can't find anything in this thread but I might have missed it, its very long!   Thanks


----------



## SpringArising (10 May 2015)

PonyclubmumZ said:



			Hi I missed this thread yesterday, I watched it with the kids on red button it was great.  Can any of your knowledgeable people answer my kids question about the stickers on some of the horses faces;' what are they for.  I can't find anything in this thread but I might have missed it, its very long!   Thanks
		
Click to expand...

They open up a horse's nostrils, to allow more air in. They're called flair nasal strips if you want to research them further


----------



## PonyclubmumZ (10 May 2015)

SpringArising said:



			They open up a horse's nostrils, to allow more air in. They're called flair nasal strips if you want to research them further 

Click to expand...

Thanks very much, not much call for them at our level!  Thanks for answering though, I will be able to appear knowledgeable to my kids now at least.


----------



## Molly'sMama (10 May 2015)

watching now. my main comment is Harry Meade's voice is very, very nice to listen to <3


----------



## PolarSkye (10 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			Poor Ollie.... 

Click to expand...

Armada has never been a careful SJer . . . .

P


----------



## GoblinPony (10 May 2015)

Molly'sMama said:



			watching now. my main comment is Harry Meade's voice is very, very nice to listen to <3
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it just?  His commentary was a real highlight of the day for me. It's such a shame that he didn't get to ride this year, though((


----------

